# Is this a crooked spine?



## DoberMom (Feb 3, 2012)

Hello all.

I am in the market for a nice double tail. I can't believe how hard it is to find an American bred one. Anyway, I've been searching aquabid and this particular fish is not American bred but it caught my eye, but something is bothering me. Is this what a DT is supposed to look like or is does it have a crooked spine? I guess I just don't really know what to look for and would like some advise.

Is this correct?









Or is this?









What about this?


----------



## DoberMom (Feb 3, 2012)

Uh.... I don't know how to just get the fish's pix.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i think it is just because it is kinda hard (or not hard at all) to get a good quality DBT, that there is some deformities to go wrong with a DBT like lobing and body length. there might be others but i could be completely wrong (don't think my opinion is right)
or it could be just a spooning, and dish problem


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

the first one has a pretty nasty hunch back....

the second one looks pretty good, and that female is just adorable....

the first one has amazing colors, but as i said, that back is pretty hunched...


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i forgot about hunch backs >.<


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Both the first and last picture, they have crooked spines, though for a DT, the last female is very nice because she is not that bad and it won't affect the fry as much as the first male would.

So the second an ale and female in the third picture are breeding quality.

Also Luimeril, that second one is a male.


----------



## DoberMom (Feb 3, 2012)

How annoying lol. I want to specialize in double tails but I can't start out with crooked stock. I actually bought the female and wanted to bid on the 2nd male but someone else made the first bid. Anyway, I just thought it was crazy how many hunch backs there are out there. I don't like them.


----------



## Bethydan (Mar 22, 2012)

All the DT I've seen have had dinky backs. Must be a genetic predisposition. :-?


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Actually, the curved spine is just in the genes of DTs. Not all, but most. DTs are known to have these curved spines and are one of the tail types that have the most deformities. Also the whole double tail gene in one is a deformity. DTs is no longer a deformity because they eventually perfected the tail type to make it look nice.



Bethydan said:


> All the DT I've seen have had dinky backs. Must be a genetic predisposition. :-?


Well I've seem quite a few nice DTs. There are few in certain places, but some of the best even lobed ones are from Thailand. If your willing to import, I've also seen many DTs on a seller's auctions. They are really nice as well with great color. Marbles actually.



DoberMom said:


> How annoying lol. I want to specialize in double tails but I can't start out with crooked stock. I actually bought the female and wanted to bid on the 2nd male but someone else made the first bid. Anyway, I just thought it was crazy how many hunch backs there are out there. I don't like them.


----------



## ZackyBear (Dec 1, 2011)

The first DT looks very...squished for some reason. The second one reminds my of a HMDT xD and the third is adorable and my opinion looks better than the first~

But I'm no expert....


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

Why dont you look for a single tail with DT geno. You'll have much better luck with their form. You will still get the extended dorsals and if bred to a DT or DT geno female you will get DT's in the spawn. That female from bettascapes is really nice, bred to a HM with DT geno would make some nice babies. Pic is of a dt geno male also from bettascapes.

I'm bidding on that rainbow male myself. If I win him I plan on getting a HM female with DT geno to breed to him.


----------



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

*Found this while surfing the world wide web... Hope it helps*

Here are those undesirable traits of DT that I select to eliminate them from the line so that these traits will not pass o*n to the next generation if they are used in breeding.

The following will show a series of those undesirable traits of DT.

1. Uneven Lobe
Usually the upper lobe is smaller than the lower lobe.









2. Y-Split DT
The split is of Y-shaped and it is somehow ugly and will not have those desirable overlapping lobes.









3. Crooked Spine
This is rather common in DT as well as ST when DT gene is present. A slight (I said SLIGHT) curved spine is acceptable for DT as it’s a common trait of DT, but any curved or crooked spine for ST is definitely unacceptable. Too much crooked spine for DT is highly undesirable for breeding as it will pass o*n to the next generation.









4. Deformed Body
This is also quite common when the DT gene is present causing the body to deformed or sometimes shortened. Never use these for breeding. If you used such deformed or shortened body fish for breeding, the deformed gene will pass o*n to the next generation and you will find that most of the body will become shorter and shorter.









5. Fused Lobes
These is an extreme case of incomplete split of the DT. Both the tails are fused together. o*nly choose those with total split tails.


----------

